
Ask HN: What exciting new projects do you want to do this year? - hguhghuff
Tell us a bit about why it’s exciting to you.
======
trykondev
When I was first starting my game development career back in 2014, I read a
very impactful article by Rami Ismail about the value of creating one game a
week -- the idea being that by finishing a large number of small projects, you
gain valuable experience that you might not get by working for a year on a
single larger game and potentially never finishing it.

I started building one game a week in April 2014 and did this for about 6-8
weeks. It was the most enjoyable, creatively satisfying project I've ever
worked on -- brainstorming a new idea each week and witnessing very tangible
progress from an essentially blank project on Monday to an actual playable
game on the following Sunday was a magical feeling.

So after releasing my first commercial game this past summer, I decided that
as soon as I could fit it into my schedule I was going to spend some time
working on a new one game a week project.

I'm going to be starting it in February and I'm so incredibly beyond excited!!
I will be posting about it closer to the start date, but if this kind of thing
interests you, please feel free to reach out -- I'm hoping some other people
might join in and make games during the same time period. I'll be starting
work on my week 1 game on Monday, Feb. 11th.

Link to Rami's original article:
[https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RamiIsmail/20140226/211807/G...](https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/RamiIsmail/20140226/211807/Game_A_Week_Getting_Experienced_At_Failure.php)

------
Scullwm
This year I'm going to release a SaaS. I've already create many website and
saas, but the last one was 5 years ago, and all of them have mitigate results.
Actually I'm working on it since August 2018, reading many many article and
youtube videos on how to launch a SaaS product. So maybe this project will be
ok.

I'm working on a service to identify underperforming releases of applications
(by monitoring their speed and behaviors). It's an issue that is encountered
in my current job when IT teams deliver many releases every day. I guess those
reports will sound bad for some IT guys so I've call it PepperReport(.io)

------
wrestlerman
Currently finishing my retrospective slack bot, it's my first product, so I am
pretty excited to see what people say about it.

Also working on some startup in the cybersecurity industry. The vision we have
is really cool, there is a lot of new stuff to learn for me and I feel that
contributing to this project will make me a better web dev in general, but
especially in understanding web security problems that big companies face.
Working along with a somewhat veteran in that field feels really cool. Think
when you last worked with a guy that was very passionate about the subject you
worked on. Now, this is the type of my guy. A great story is about to unfold:
)

~~~
trcollinson
I'm quite dissatisfied with my retro slack bot at the moment. I'd be very
interested in an alternative! Reach out if you need a tester or just want a
new user. My username at Gmail will get you to me.

------
toomuchtodo
I’m working on an algorithm to ingest utility RFPs, transmission line
capacity, fossil generation capacity, land prices, and load center demand
information, and solve for ideal locations for solar plants and their required
size. This could have handed off to solar developers and their tax partners to
best target renewable installations.

~~~
tjkrusinski
Is there enough accurate data to actually make this?

~~~
toomuchtodo
I haven't had any trouble yet finding volunteers at utilities or ISOs to
confirm ground truth when in question. For-profit, investor driven utilities
are a bit of a pickle but I can still get around that with EIA data.

------
takeshi_w
I'm starting to develop whitepaper for a new blockchain project. It is
identity proof system based on six degrees of separation idea.

I'm excited because I believe it can bring us to a more peaceful world.

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Six_degrees_of_separation)

My first article on personal motivation (mission):
[https://medium.com/swlh/identity-proof-with-six-
handshakes-s...](https://medium.com/swlh/identity-proof-with-six-handshakes-
starting-with-why-b90a6ddb67c1)

Would be happy to hear your thoughts!

------
JunaidBhai
To start off; we have launched [http://draftss.com](http://draftss.com) last
year. Using draftss we are launching more products and the latest one is
GetFeedback where we are providing FREE constructive landing page UI/UX
feedback.

Here are some of the things we are already working on:

1\. Start providing free App feedback in Getfeedback
([http://draftss.com/getfeedback](http://draftss.com/getfeedback))

2\. Open-source SVG illustrations that founders can use for their landing
pages.

3\. Blog to ebook converter that exports any blog into a downloadable ebook.

~~~
takeshi_w
Cool stuff!

------
mapster
I am launching my first SaaS in February. I started working on it last April.
Its a simple but effective app in commercial real estate market. I am very
excited to get the first 100 paid users, which I am very confident I can
obtain in the first 6 months. Yet, I remind myself daily to not get
emotionally attached to this app service, so if I need to pivot or shutter it,
I will do that and not lose time by April 2019 (so it will be a 1 year
develop, launch, grow, evaluate cycle).

~~~
thepredestrian
Do you work in the industry? How did you manage to reach out and get your
first interested users / customers?

------
hdfx
I am working on an simple podcast app for Android. The main goal is to play
and experiment with latest Android technologies, eg.: Kotlin, Architecture
Components.

~~~
swah
PocketCasts is kinda awesome, so - differentiate from PocketCasts right from
the start. Be the anti-PocketCasts.

------
pragmaticlurker
The next Facebook, but with privacy by design. Excited to reach all the
Facebook users that want a seamless transition from FB account to the new
service

~~~
muzani
I'd look forward to using it! I think Facebook has lost a lot of what made it
fun too. It was a place to be mischievous. Now it's full of people using it
for branding, whether professionally or personal.

------
Random_Person
Coding? Add billing and invoice generation to
[https://pepahana.com](https://pepahana.com) \- a simple activity reporting
tool I started last year. If I get motivated enough, maybe start on team and
organization tools for it.

Non-coding? I want to write more. Lots more. Maybe finish a novel this year.
That would be nice.

------
shadonet
I am working on a nifty little app that shows you the top posts on
indiehackers.com in your menubar.

------
ecesena
We just recently launched an open source security key
([https://solokeys.com](https://solokeys.com)), so this year I’ll focus on
growing the e-commerce, getting better at rust, and learn more about hw
manufacturing.

------
bharani_m
I'd like to launch Highlightify
([https://highlightify.com](https://highlightify.com)) - a simple way to
highlight and annotate web pages.

------
muzani
I'm trying to just really optimize productivity. See how much I can condense
it. Be faster, cheaper, higher quality.

Release average 1 app/site a month, but get paid to build most of them.

